

Review my website - http://wibokr.com.au - steveneo

Any comments, suggestion are welcome for my website, http://wibokr.com.au. The major highlight is book price comparison (only Australia currently). I work out this website myself, if anyone is interested to join as biz parter, most welcome, drop email to dp_AT_edgenius.com
======
pedalpete
A bit of biz feedback, as e-readers with locked-in formats become the norm
(ebooks are now outselling physical books I believe), where do you see the
opportunity for growth in your site?

Though I agree with nagarch about design, I don't think the design is THAT
horrible. You've done a fine copy of pintrest. As a UX is just might not fit
this use-case very well.

But if you're looking to build a business of this, make sure you've got a big
enough opportunity.

Also, the price on books seems to only be a dollar here and a dollar there. Is
this a big enough difference for people to leave their regular bookstore?

~~~
steveneo
Great comments, thanks!

------
orangethirty
Please put an about/faq page to let people know more about the website. I like
the principle behind the design, but it looks a bit cluttered.

------
nagarch
Design..design design ..The design is not so good! its not very clear! its all
titles titles titles! I hope this helps you.

~~~
steveneo
You hit me down... it is my weakness, I am programmer:(

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://wibokr.com.au>

